# Uregent:buy Handycam From India Or Bangkok



## shivi4 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi

I Live In Delhi Going To Bangkok And Hongkong Soon Infact

On 9th June

Whethe I Should Buy Sony Handicam From Delhi Like Pallika Bazzar

Or Nehru Place 

Or Buy Fom Bangkok Or Hong Kong 

Pleasereply Soon


----------



## go4saket (Jun 9, 2006)

Delhi is always a no no for me...

I would recommend you to buy it from bangkok, i.e. if you were thinking of buying it from grey market in India, because even if you buy it in bill from Bangkok, it will be the same as of grey market in India as the warranty of Bangkok will not be valid here.

As for the market, buy it from "Central" in Bangkok. It is the most reputed market there...


----------

